# So my screen shows a big USB logo.....



## droidmytouch (Aug 24, 2011)

Ok so I dont know why but I turned on my touchpad pushed the power button down along with the volume button, read something about it doing something, but now I have a big USB logo thing, and it wont go away...please tell me I didnt brick it....how do i get rid of it and get the touchpad back on normally


----------



## Dr_Drache (Jun 28, 2011)

hold down power button till it turns off.


----------



## droidmytouch (Aug 24, 2011)

so i been doing that for awhile......how long does it take


----------



## Dr_Drache (Jun 28, 2011)

it should only be 15seconds, you can try to plug it into the computer, see if it mounts as a external, then unplug it.


----------



## droidmytouch (Aug 24, 2011)

SO i plugged it in the computer...device drivers installed ready to use...doesnt show up on my windows explorer under the computer...but it does under the device icon in the tray...it shows Palm Novacom (bottie)


----------



## droidmytouch (Aug 24, 2011)

Windows can't stop your "palm Novacom (bootie)" device because a program is still using it. Close any programs that might be using the device, and then try again later.

WTF....nothing should be using the device....


----------



## Dr_Drache (Jun 28, 2011)

just unplug, it should reboot. otherwise you have to use the webos doctor.


----------



## k1l (Aug 26, 2011)

with power and volume pressing you start the usb mode.
try power and mittle button for some time to make a reboot.


----------



## Dr_Drache (Jun 28, 2011)

k1l said:


> with power and volume pressing you start the usb mode.
> try power and mittle button for some time to make a reboot.


thanks, i knew i was missing something


----------



## droidmytouch (Aug 24, 2011)

ok so i got it ejected from the computer....i will try the power and middle button (the bottom one)?


----------



## droidmytouch (Aug 24, 2011)

ok it worked!!! YEAH YEAH YEAH...thanks guys, ya rock!


----------



## droidmytouch (Aug 24, 2011)

ok so we can delete this thread now....dont wanna look to dumb and retarder....lmao:scared:


----------

